# New Rig =D



## -d- (Jun 18, 2006)

Just put together a New Rig..just purchased it all..finally. My first build too 

Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 @ stock speeds - 34idle, 39load
1GB Corsair Ram @ DDR 667
WD 80GB Sata HD, 7200RPM
EVGA GeForce 7600GS
Gigabyte GA-965 DS3 Motherboard

Case Features blue LED front intake, 250mm side Exhaust fan w/ adjustable RPM.









Also got it hooked up to some nifty 5.1 Surround sound system (which was a steal)

The damn PSU has way too many connectors, but I'll figure it out soon enough


----------



## adamb_135 (Feb 17, 2007)

what kind of power supply is that?


----------



## -d- (Jun 18, 2006)

It's the Thermaltake TR2 430Watt..


----------



## adamb_135 (Feb 17, 2007)

Cool good job man, i remember building my first system,the one im using now, i was so excited when the fed ex truck came :laugh: :laugh: very nice job thought it looks awesome, whats your case temps also with those HUGE fans?


----------



## -d- (Jun 18, 2006)

Ambient room temps are anywhere from 24-27 degrees celcius (I have the hottest room in the house)

Idle:25
Load: 38

The highest its been was 41 a while back, when the 250mm fan stopped because of a cable jam 


And yeah, I know the whole UPS truck feeling too


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Wow, that is cool (literally and figuratively). :laugh:

Is that the stock cooler? It looks like the standard Intel stock heatsinks I have seen.


----------



## -d- (Jun 18, 2006)

Hehe, thanks 

Yup, stock Intel. I have heard only good things about the stock Intel Heatsinks, so I decided to try it out and it's performing amazingly!


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

it actually isnt that great...but its working for you. thats all that matters. it worked pretty well for me (~35c on p4 640)


----------



## adamb_135 (Feb 17, 2007)

My cpu is 26 c idle and 42 under load, im using this heatsink, im using a regular aluminum AMD, not sure if amd makes it or it's amd approved, and my cpu is overclocked by 200mhz


----------



## -d- (Jun 18, 2006)

I think the Core 2s run pretty cool compared to other processors, which would probably explain the low temps..but yeah it's working nicely.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

On Conroe, the stock cooler is excellent. On Prescott, the stock cooler literally isn't an option.


----------

